

Launch of a multiplayer HTML5 game (Snowball fight) - FR6

To experiment new technologies from HTML5, we recently released a multiplayer game:<p>http://www.leroidelagarnotte.com<p>It use canvas, websockets, NodeJS and CSS3.<p>Sorry the user interface is in french, basically its a snowball fight.<p>I would love feedback!
======
yosephgilad
Fun game!

Are you available for contracting jobs? Contact me at yosephgilad AT gmail.com
if you are interested.

------
thehodge
Please don't auto publish stuff to my wall... I really don't like that

~~~
FR6
Yeah.. we were thinking to remove that functionality, your are not the first
one to tell us that.

